# when do these come out?



## moses (Apr 5, 2000)

date?


----------



## candywhitepassat (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: when do these come out? (moses)*

within three months


----------



## walterlc (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: when do these come out? (moses)*

My sources at vw tell me that it will debut at Detroit. U.S. dealers will get the car first. Probably in April. Us Canadian dealers will see it late June at the earliest.
Some interesting tidbits: There's only 1 trim level: W8. Engine will be the 4.0Litre 8 cylinder with 274hp. Internal Model Code: 3B38V9
Cheers
Walter


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: when do these come out? (walterlc)*

but that trim level will include 4mot., HID's, 17's, big ass brakes, little more wood, and stainless steel roofrack. and within that trim level you can choose sedan or variant. late spring to early summer is when they're supposed to arrive at our dealership here in Santa Monica


----------



## candywhitepassat (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: when do these come out? (M this 1!)*

quote:[HR][/HR]but that trim level will include 4mot., HID's, 17's, big ass brakes, little more wood, and stainless steel roofrack. and within that trim level you can choose sedan or variant. late spring to early summer is when they're supposed to arrive at our dealership here in Santa Monica[HR][/HR]​THe 17's are optional, it comes standard with 16" wheels.


----------

